# Another gorgeous G.S.D



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

"This is Sadie a female German Shepherd. She is about 7mths old, Sadie is a friendly dog who is very bouncy, she is very intelligent and easy to train. Sadie will be best suited to a home with older children due to her bouncy nature."

Again if anyone is intrested she's at Carrhouse Rescue Centre and the number is; 01482 701738

I hope they find good homes! They're gorgeous


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she looks a sweetie


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

she is lovely, do you know if she is still available, i mite call them in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

jenty34 said:


> she is lovely, do you know if she is still available, i mite call them in the morning.


Hi. As far as I know she is, they update their website quite often, and her picture is still there! She looks a sweetheart!


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

do you know if they have said if she is good with other animals, i.e. cat, and rabbit.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow...i love GSD but was unsure how one would be with my cats so i went for a border collie...but would have loved a GSD... i like the big fluffy white ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

i love gs my brother in law is dog handler at prison great dogs will allways protect


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, she'll have been picked up by the dog warden off the streets... and history probably wont be known, you'd have to ring and ask if they've seen what she's like with cats/small animals. Chances are though they won't know, as the only cats there are boarding ones, and kept well away from the stray dogs! Give them a ring, it can't hurt  I'd love her! hehe


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

WOW, she is gorgeous.

Why are people so cruel, how could you just abandon her!!!

I hope she finds a lovely warm home in time for christmas


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Shes lovely xx


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

she has been rehomed i think, i contacted the rescue and they say she has gone to a new home. hope she is happy, i would have loved to have had her, but at least she has a home now.


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

ooh Sadie is lovely. 
I hope she finds a lovely home soon xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ah she's lovely...i would LOVE another gsd..:thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry you didn't get her, but it's sooo good she's found a home! Lets hope its a forever one


----------

